# escambia bay grass flats



## kingling94 (Jul 5, 2012)

got to my spot and the specks were crashing bait caught 9 between 14 and 20 in. on a top dog mirrolure as the sun came up moved to deeper water on the edge of the grass and manged 4 small redfish on soft plastics all and all good 3 hours of fishing tried for the flounder to complete the slam didnt happen


----------



## jdykes (Mar 6, 2011)

Great day. I'm visiting Pensacola later in the month and have my first yak and want to get my 6yr old out and catch his fish, do you mind sharing any details on places to go? I grew up there, but always had a boat. 

Any advice on baits/lures and places would be greatly appreciated, gotta get my kid a nice fish!


----------



## kingling94 (Jul 5, 2012)

yes there are many grass flats around bob sikes bridge my advice would be go to google maps and look at the satelitte map fish the grass flats they are the dark spots on the shore line fish the edge of the grass line and sand bottom for specks and reds. use any top water walking bait before the sun gets to high. once the sun comes up slow down and use gulp alive on a jig head. for your six year old tie him on a cajun thunder and a doa shrimp it is the easiest way for a kid to catch a speck or red just pop it and let it sit for a couple seconds and pop it again. good luck and hope yall catch a mess of them


----------

